# FOTD: Vampy Violetta



## alyxo (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm a huge fan of liner and I'm constantly perfecting mine. So I thought I would created a fall look that's super easy with a pop of purple. Plus I HAD to bring out Violetta because it's beautiful. I wish I was darker then NC30 because to me, Violetta is made for darker skin. Looking back on this look, I feel that the blush I used was a little too much but I'm obsessed with Sin by NARS.





  Face


*Tarte Maracuja Creaseless Concealer in Light-Medium* 
*MAC's Prep + Prime Highlighter in Radiant Rose* 
* Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer in Bisque* 
*Rimmel Bronzer in 022 Sun Bronze* 
*NARS Sin* 
*NARS Albatross* 
 
  Eyes


*Sephora Jasmine Palette (**Ali Ababwa, Master, Mystical Wonder, Sand In The Glass*) 	
*MAC Triple Impact * 
*Essence Gel Liner in Midnight In Paris* 
*Clinique Lash Doubling Mascara* 
 
  Lips


*MAC Magenta Lip Liner* 
*MAC Violetta*


----------



## glammy girl (Oct 12, 2013)

Love it! So beautiful!


----------



## mintymilky (Oct 14, 2013)

A strong look! I like it


----------



## alyxo (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you ladies


----------



## mmcmakeup (Oct 16, 2013)

Love love it! I just got violetta from the Antonio Lopez palette cant wait to try it


----------



## driz69 (Oct 18, 2013)

I have to rediscover my violetta lippy.


----------



## alyxo (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, Violetta is pretty fun to play with...


----------



## Julily (Oct 19, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## LouGarner (Oct 19, 2013)

very nice


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Sep 18, 2015)

Love the double wing look! Very cool! Great job! =)


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

gorgeous!! I could never pull off such a bold lip but if I could, I would rock totally rock this


----------



## mizzjennyy (Nov 8, 2015)

your eyebrows are amazing - so jealous


----------



## Abhy (May 15, 2018)

It is so hard to perfect those line in your eyes! Love it!


----------

